# Sub available in PA



## RPMAK (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm located in Easton PA, have been plowing for the last four years for a guy in Somerset, NJ however he has gotten rid of his accounts. Therefore looking for work in my area, P/M me if intrested.


----------

